# Cloth overalls -- where?



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Where can I find lightweight cloth (non-insulated) overalls at a cheap price? I want the full-body boiler suit look, but not real heavy-duty or insulated. Prefer white, but grey or yellow would work too.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I would check out the paint stores. They normally carry white painter pants and bibs. I would guess they would have full suits both cloth and paper. I have a Sherman-Williams dealer in my area that carries them.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Menards, and home depot carries the cheap kind of painer overalls.

For more expensive, farm stores such as Farm and Fleet.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Check out Tractor Supply. They carry a good selection of stuff.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Home_10551_10001


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Walmart? Fleamarket? I know one near us has used ones.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

ooo, jdub, good link... I think I found just what I wanted... thanx!


----------

